# Agility Trial Videos



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin and I had an awesome weekend, we ran clean on 5/8 runs! Two of the runs we didn't qualify on were REALLY nice but he knocked one bar (our last jumpers run we kinda both lost our brain and took down most of the course lol.) Our Advanced Gambers opening was kinda ugly, I was a little nervous as this was our first time in advanced and I set up a really tough opening for us, rookie move.

Video

AAC trial February 2013 - YouTube

His jumping was super nice Saturday and OK Sunday. I obviously did some things last week that made a big improvement, so I will be implementing more of that. Overall I am just ecstatic with how he is coming along!!! On Saturday there was a super nice, very fast belgium shepherd (groenendal sp?) competing against us. I figured speedwise she had us beat for sure, but when we both ran clean Odin was a few seconds ahead of her Anyways super fun weekend, very tired, looking forward to our next trial!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow wow wow WOW! He looks great!! And I got to see the video before youtube blocks it for using RHCP! lol!

So what the heck did you do to improve his jumping, because it looks fantastic!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Wildo! I was setting a stride regulator after the jumps and it made a HUGE difference. He started thinking about his take off in order to land appropriately. 

Gah, what's the deal with the RHCP song? Should I upload it without the song?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Now you need a stride regulator for that tire performance! :rofl:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

What??? You don't like his tire belly flop? LOL. 

I never think to work on his tire, thank god there are no faults for that! It's on the giant list of stuff to work on But oh did you see his contacts? Considering the last trial I had to train in the ring for almost every contact, his 2o2o's were freakin brilliant this weekend!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I did notice them. He's so fast, I was hoping you'd do running contacts! LOL! They looked great though. I stick to my first comment: "Wow wow wow WOW! He looks great!!" Great trial weekend for you guys!

(And yeah, I'm right there with you on that giant list of stuff to work on!!)


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, I don't think running contacts are in Odin's future I am still working Havoc's running A Frame on the flat and that has got to be the most frustrating thing I have taught a dog! And Havoc naturally has a much shorter stride than Odin.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fantastic runs! Really fun to watch you guys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done! Love watching the videos. 

You are both a great team and I particularly love how you worked thru getting him up onto the aframe on the last run (that was what you were trying to get, right?) 
:wub:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Kristin and MRL!

Yes MRL I was trying to get him up the A Frame. That opening was really ugly lol, it was my first time in advanced, I was a little nervous and it showed. I set up a very challenging opening for us that really didn't compliment our team, lesson learned. I was glad that we worked through it and I held my ground on getting the A Frame at a distance, we didn't get the "mini gamble" but still racked up more points than any other advanced team


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are a couple more of Odin's runs from the weekend. I loved his first jumpers run (the one knocked bar was my fault) his jumping was so nice and smooth. The other run was starters gamblers, he popped a weave pole at first and it took me a minute to process it and take him back lol. 

http://youtu.be/dJx9V4RnuNI

Thanks so much avonbankcollies for filming these and sending them to me!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

yw anytime.... Odin is awesome


----------

